# Rhapsody 6 month old male



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

Rhapsody just added a 6 month old boy to her available puppies. He's a Bandit son, and from the looks of him I'd guess Tonia was holding him back as a show prospect. But it looks like he got too big for show. She predicts his grown weight will be 7.5 to 8 pounds. That face is just precious! Looks like he has a nice start on a long, silky coat. If anyone's looking for an older male puppy, I don't think you could go wrong here. He would be exactly what I've been looking for if not for my own medical requirement that a new baby has to be under 5 pounds for my doc to okay lifting and carrying. 

I hope someone from Spoiled Maltese is interested in this special guy.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW!







He's a real cutie! His face is so white!! He won't be around long before someone adopts him.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a handsome young man!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a darling he is!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

OMG I WANT HIM!!!!

I hate that we are moving to UK in less than 2 months (not enough time to prep him for the trip)!!!! I am totally heart broken right now!!!!!

I sure hope he goes to a great home that will spoil him to no end. 

*cries in agony*

PS> Did I mention how cute he is??!!!


----------

